# Vergleich von Daten in verschiedenen Tabellen



## Michae (19. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe derzeit mit folgendem Szenario zu kämpfen.
Ich habe zwei Tabellen mit nahezu identischen Werten in den jeweilig identisch benannten Spalten. Die Werte von Tabelle 1 sind die Grundwerte, wo hingegen die Werte in Tabelle 2 die aktuellen Werte beinhaltet, allerdings etwas abgeändert bzw dem aktuellen Stand. Sieht etwa folgendermaßen ausBeispiel auf einen Datensatz begrenzt)

Tabelle 1:
Spalten: Spalte1(int), Spalte2(int), Spalte3(int), Spalte 4(varchar)
Werte:   13,               15,             10,              Xy

Tabelle 2:
Spalten: Spalte1(int), Spalte2(int), Spalte3(int), Spalte 4(varchar)
Werte:   12,               15,             9,              XZ


Nun suche ich die beste und effizienteste Möglichkeit, in Tabelle 2 einen Datensatz der dem aus Tabelle 1 annähernd ähnelt.

Bin auf eure Antworten gespant und dankbar.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## turtle (19. Jan 2014)

> in Tabelle 2 einen Datensatz der dem aus Tabelle 1 annähernd ähnelt


Das wird dir wohl niemand hier beantworten können! Was bedeutet hier schon ähnlich?

Bei Texten gibt es die sogenannte Levenshtein-Distanz als Maßzahl wie "ähnlich" ein Text einem anderen Text ist. 

Im Prinzip steckt dahinter, wie viele Edit-Operationen notwendig wären um aus Text1 den Text2 zu machen. Vielleicht kannst du so etwas auch berechnen für deine Tabelleneinträge.


----------

